Ask HN: Where do you find out about alt-coins that are about to release? - beeks10
======
itamarst
I guess we're at peak sucker. Just don't. You're liable to lose all your
money.

If you really like gambling, go to a casino: the odds are stacked against you,
but at least it's government regulated.

~~~
jfoster
Really? I prefer not to gamble, but given a choice between (a) & (b), I would
choose (b) every time.

a. Odds against you, govt regulated.

b. Uncertain odds (dependent on choices made, changing over time, etc.),
unregulated.

Under (a), you're guaranteed to lose eventually. Under (b), you could
potentially become good at reading sentiment around the newest types of coins.
It's certainly still gambling, though.

~~~
SamReidHughes
You don't have to keep your wealth in fiat currency -- sensible people invest
it.

------
tim333
Apparently
[https://www.altcoincalendar.info/calendar](https://www.altcoincalendar.info/calendar)
has info.

MicroMoney (AMM) and Licensium (LCX) launch tomorrow.

"click here to add your coin"

Not sure I'd recommend investing...

~~~
itamarst
s/investing/gambling/

------
mellowdream
I get all of my news and advice from /biz/ \- always remember the golden rule:
buy high, sell low!

~~~
drharby
This guy gets it

------
baccredited
I've participated in 5 ICOs. I don't recommend buying unless a) the company
looks great (like filecoin or similar) and b) you get in at a substantial
discount.

What I'm seeing now is even good companies that trade below ICO prices after
they hit some of the exchanges. Example is
[https://www.saltlending.com/](https://www.saltlending.com/)

Actually that is probably a better strategy: buying good companies that are
down since their ICO.

------
coinmercenary
We're still a few days away from launching, but if you follow @coinmercenary
on Instagram (or twitter!), we will be posting a single ICO review each day.

The idea is to be your trusted source for ICO reviews. Using a 6 point scoring
system, with one review each day, we'll cut through the noise with you.

~~~
itamarst
A mercenary is someone who commits violence for pay. I guess you'll be
committing violence against your readers?

~~~
coinmercenary
Not quite.

[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/mercenary](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/mercenary)
[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mercenary](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/mercenary)

"one that serves merely for wages; especially :a soldier hired into foreign
service"

:)

------
microtaha
[https://coindash.co/s/icos/](https://coindash.co/s/icos/)

------
companyhen
[http://icodrops.com](http://icodrops.com)

------
drharby
4chan

------
infinii
bitcointalk.org

